# Daiwa Black Gold problem



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

I bought two BG30 and spooled one with 20lb mono and the other I bought some 30lb Suffix braid. I had no problems with the mono and it spooled on perfectly. Line lay was straight and all that. I went to put the braid on, I tied it to the mono backing and when I started cranking it was only laying the line down on the upper 7/8ths of the spool. In other words. There is a little less than a quarter inch of spool that the braid doesn't cover. I tried switching the spool to the other reel and the same thing. Any ideas what could be wrong? Thanks


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

You might be missing the washer that sits under the spool. If it is missing that would be the reason it is putting too much line at the top of the spool. Another thing to check if you bought the reels used is whether the line roller might be missing.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I already checked that out. Funny thing is I put most of the braid on and after about 100 yds went on it started to fill the whole spool from top to bottom. I guess the line was falling down. Either way, I think there is still something wrong. Anyone else have this problem with braid and BGs?


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Most new higher-end spinners designed for mono or braid come w/an extra washer to compensate for that problem, so what you're experiencing is a known problem w/spinners, but the cheaper/older models don't offer a solution... The BGs were designed before braid was developed & their design hasn't changed in years/decades... The BGs are bullet-proof, but not very refined... The Jeep CJ-7 of reels???


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks for the info. I'm gonna put a washer from my other BG in the braid one and see if it makes a difference


----------

